# Free Parking in Portugal



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

Free Parking in Portugal

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's a post that may be more suitable for Euro Motorhomes rather than RV's.

I have met the author James Gamgee, visited his website and read his Portuguese Travel Guide.

I would recommend all of them to any Facts Forum member!

From a registered postal address for motorhomers on tour - to speeding up your mobile internet connection - it is all covered - especially the book full of FREE sites he stopped at in Portugal.

Known as:

'A Travel Guide for Motorhomes and Campervans'

or visit his site at:

www.motorhometrails.com

Dick from the Big Pitch Guide


----------

